# Substrate for my shrimp tanks.



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

So I got another 4 40g breeders on the way, and I don't want to go and spend 40$ a bag for eco complete. (I need 2-3bags per tank).

So my thought is, how would BBQ Lava rock work for my first layer of substrate? 

I Know people use it in their canister filters and such, and it breaks up easily with a hammer.


So I am thinking I can go buy like 100lbs of the stuff for 80$, smash it up small, use it as my base layer and then just put 1" of eco-complete on top.

I use low light plants (Crypts, dwarf sag, anubias)

Thoughts???


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

It's inert so ya it would work, but I wonder about the ability of the active soil to buffer properly with just a small amount. On second thought I don't heavy plant my shrimp tanks and have less then an inch of soil in some tanks. I may give this experiment a try as well.


----------



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

Yeah the only reason I want to use eco complete is for the plants, as for PH and stuff I don't think it buffers, but I could be wrong. I guess i'll give this a shot  Since it's on sale at my hardware store, 7lbs for 4$ right now!


----------



## tomsfish (Jan 8, 2010)

I would use with caution anything not specific for shrimps as they can be sensitive to things we can't even test for. Metals and what not could still be in substrates that one can not see. If you are talking cherry shrimp sure give it go but bee shrimp I would use low grade to test. Not worth losing your livestock to save a few bucks. JMO.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

I have to ask... why? Why go through all this trouble of smashing up lava rocks? Why not just use inert gravel?


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

I use sand, but I always love an experiment lmao!


----------



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

It would just be for my cherry/rili type shrimps. I'll maybe try one tank first.

The reason I wanted to use lava rock is because it has so many holes and stuff for beneficial bacteria to grow, my thought was maybe it will help keep the water cleaner than say river Rock or pebbles might.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Splak said:


> It would just be for my cherry/rili type shrimps. I'll maybe try one tank first.
> 
> The reason I wanted to use lava rock is because it has so many holes and stuff for beneficial bacteria to grow, my thought was maybe it will help keep the water cleaner than say river Rock or pebbles might.


But if you smash them up, then they won't be as porous. Why not just use them as is?

Besides, if surface area is what you're after, just use sand. It will have far bigger surface area than crushed lava rocks.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I have used Turface for soil and grew incredible plants with CO2 in my 20 gallon long. Turface is clay, so you put a layer of fine peat moss in between
and this will make everything grow! Great PH for shrimps too.

50lb bag of Turface can be bought for $19.95 up in Brampton.

For smaller tanks I am using the Pond Media from Holland Garden Centre
its called Micro-lift CAP My Pinto Mischlings are berried in this tank and plants
growing like crazy. Small bag is expensive though $23


----------



## alstare2000 (Feb 16, 2013)

Never tried it but lot of people use pool filter sand 20lbs for 11.99 in Canadian Tire 50lb for 20$ at home hardware (maybe you can find it cheaper somewhere else) It's light in colour and inert. 

As to plants you mentioned I never had any problems growing them in inert substrate just couple of fertilizer tabs for the crypts to get them going.


----------

